# Unable to mount a write linprocfs



## 17garcol17 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello. Tell me what the problem is.
I run Linux software. Error:

```
can not create /proc/self /coredump_filter: Directory nonexistent
```

Rights after mounting to change:

```
dr-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  0 13 сен 06:22 proc
```

To mount, I use:

```
linproc /compat/linux /proc linprocfs rw 0 0
```

Why is the option "rw" not working? I tried to add "*mode = 777*"
linprocfs possible to mount on the record? Or the problem lies elsewhere?

Thank you in advance


----------



## SirDice (Sep 13, 2016)

Are those spaces intentional? They're not supposed to be there:

```
linproc         /compat/linux/proc      linprocfs       rw 0 0
```


----------



## 17garcol17 (Sep 13, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Are those spaces intentional? They're not supposed to be there:
> 
> ```
> linproc         /compat/linux/proc      linprocfs       rw 0 0
> ```


It is casual. It would in that case not mounted at all.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 13, 2016)

Why are you adding space where there shouldn't be any?


----------



## 17garcol17 (Sep 13, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Why are you adding space where there shouldn't be any?


It looks neater.

```
linproc /compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw,mode=777 0 0
```
It is also not work.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 13, 2016)

Remove the mode and make sure /compat/linux/proc actually exists.


----------



## 17garcol17 (Sep 14, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Remove the mode and make sure /compat/linux/proc actually exists.


He exists!


In Debian, some files in /proc have the right to record, for example self. In /proc
Freebsd all read-only.  Programs do not like it.

You have yourself checked?


----------

